# Panoramic goggle foam repair



## EdgeFund (Dec 13, 2011)

Heya,

I thought I'd serve up a a soft and fluffy Christmas tale...when I was a baby, a fairy godmother took me in her arms, wand at the ready. Well I must have puked on her because she decided to curse me instead...and now, none of my goggles will last more then one or two weeks max. So I usually go for the cheap stuff.

Except this once, I found a really, really nice pair of Spy goggles. I went for it and guess what, they're still in working condition, but the layer of soft material which separates the skin from the foam outline is coming unglued. Basically there's a thin layer of soft blue fabric that is peeling off, and I have the choice of either ripping out the blue fabric altogether and just making contact with the main foam padding directly, or somehow gluing the liner fabric back on.

Does anyone know if that's possible, and if so, which glue/product I should use? Right now I'm using a mixture of suntan lotion and snot, and it's not getting any better.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

EdgeFund said:


> Heya,
> 
> I thought I'd serve up a a soft and fluffy Christmas tale...when I was a baby, a fairy godmother took me in her arms, wand at the ready. Well I must have puked on her because she decided to curse me instead...and now, none of my goggles will last more then one or two weeks max. So I usually go for the cheap stuff.
> 
> ...



Same problem here.


----------



## EdgeFund (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi Kirk,

I ended up contacting Spy Optics, the makers of my goggles. I tried to get them to put me through to a tech guy who'd be able to recommend the best glue or anything, but I never managed to get that info. What they did do is offer me to get a 40% discount on a new set via their exchange system. Which I haven't done yet, but might still do. For now I'm making do with my backup goggles, which just about do the job. I haven't attempted any repair just yet.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd replace them. Failing that, use 3M 77 spray. Very popular adhesive


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Not sure what part you are talking about, but 3M makes a spray adhesive for foam you can find at any Lowes/Home Depot. Not sure why you have so many issues with your goggles, mine would last forever if my 3yr old son doesn't play around with them....are you 3 years old or do you have one that is playing with your goggles too?


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> I'd replace them. Failing that, use 3M 77 spray. Very popular adhesive


I guess I don't type fast enough.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

they lasted 3 season...now the foam around the nose is opening between layers. I'll try and fix them before buying a new pair...it's just the glue coming off, the goggles are perfectly fine. I'll try that 3M today. Goggles are Oakley crowbar


----------



## EdgeFund (Dec 13, 2011)

Same here, thanks a lot for the 3M tip. I'll try my local DIY stores first and if I don't get lucky I'll try to score a can via the net.

@karpediem: I think mine started going bad from the foam absorbing a mix of suncream from the first sunny day and water from the second very wet day. Or maybe I got the set made just before they changed the empty glue cans on the factory floor


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

EdgeFund said:


> Same here, thanks a lot for the 3M tip. I'll try my local DIY stores first and if I don't get lucky I'll try to score a can via the net.
> 
> @karpediem: I think mine started going bad from the foam absorbing a mix of suncream from the first sunny day and water from the second very wet day. Or maybe I got the set made just before they changed the empty glue cans on the factory floor



Fixed.

Loctite for Vinyl/plastic, and super glue for a finish. ready for the rest of the season.


----------



## EdgeFund (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice, hope it works out. I'm a bit worried about any product I use being toxic, since a) the bonding material will be pretty damn close to the skin and I'm a bit of a sweater and b) it'll be right under the nose as well. So that's keeping me slow to pick a product. But I'll get there eventually


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

EdgeFund said:


> Nice, hope it works out. I'm a bit worried about any product I use being toxic, since a) the bonding material will be pretty damn close to the skin and I'm a bit of a sweater and b) it'll be right under the nose as well. So that's keeping me slow to pick a product. But I'll get there eventually


Wedon't know if the original glue is toxic either...I used very little...could not stand to buy a new pair of goggles after..."just" 3 seasons on my eBay Crowbars...lol


----------



## EdgeFund (Dec 13, 2011)

I hear you loud and clear, but since I've survived my early January snow trip with my s**t spare goggles I know I can take my time over the fix. If I ever find the perfect glue I'll post an update for sure.
And if you do meet blue elephants with naked ladies on top of them when you hit the slopes, let me know


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

NSFW


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## EdgeFund (Dec 13, 2011)

LOL @ "Mend that shit!" :thumbsup:


----------



## vatlark (Dec 1, 2019)

There is a link to specialty foam glue in the instructions on wikihow "Replace Ski Goggle Foam"
And if you want to replace the foam all together just follow the instructions.

Looks like the instructions aren't live yet. just wait a few days.


----------

